# Avant Shop Manual, 02, A6 version question



## Yoseph (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi, I've got an A6 Avant Quattro. 1996. I've got the Bentley CD. Would printing out a section work any
better that viewing on screen? It just doesn't seem very complete somehow on screen and I'm
thinking about getting a printer. I'm used to a Bentley book for the Jetta's...

Is Bank 2 Sensor 2 simply the furthest sensor from the engine? Will I need the 4 wire sensor or will universal
3 wire work- I haven't yet determined which the car actually has now.

Also I'm getting a P0733 "3rd gear incorrect ratio" What's this about?

Thanks,
Les


----------

